# Warcraft: Regisseur des Films erklärt, was in Teil 2 und 3 passiert wäre



## Darkmoon76 (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: Regisseur des Films erklärt, was in Teil 2 und 3 passiert wäre* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warcraft: Regisseur des Films erklärt, was in Teil 2 und 3 passiert wäre*


----------



## PyjamaBoy (24. Juni 2020)

Schade das die Reihe nicht fortgeführt wird. Ich habe zwar nie World of Warcraft gespielt, aber der Film war mega gut. Eventuell auch weil ich der Herr der Ringe feier und allgemein Blizzard als Spiele-Unternehmen. 
(WOW angetestet 2 Stunden nur *hust*)


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (24. Juni 2020)

PyjamaBoy schrieb:


> Schade das die Reihe nicht fortgeführt wird. Ich habe zwar nie World of Warcraft gespielt, aber der Film war mega gut. Eventuell auch weil ich der Herr der Ringe feier und allgemein Blizzard als Spiele-Unternehmen.
> (WOW angetestet 2 Stunden nur *hust*)



Also alle, die ich kenne und ich selber fanden den Film furchtbar. Gerade weil wir den Herrn der Ringe lieben. Der Film ist doch Herr der Ringe auf "Bild" Niveau mit "Bunte" Design. 

Die absurden Rüstungen und Oberkörper gab es damals, um mit 10 Pixeln Figuren erkennbar zu machen. Leider wurde das dann zum  "Stil".

Ich fand Starcraft zwar immer besser, aber Warcraft 1 -  3 gefiel mir ebenfalls. Da ich MP Spiele hasse ist der Warcraft Hype hinter meinem Rücken vorbeigesaust. Ein Warcraft 4 wäre mir also allemal lieber, als noch so ein sehr merkwürdiger Film.


----------



## AgentDynamic (24. Juni 2020)

Der Film war nett gemeint aber letzten Endes ein Produkt von vielen Köchen die den Brei verdorben haben.
Man versuchte krampfhaft einen Kompromiss zu finden um einerseits Warcraft und Fantasy-Neulinge anzusprechen und gleichzeitig entsprechend langjährige Fans zufrieden zustellen.
Fortsetzungen hätten es vielleicht noch richten können aber wahrscheinlich nur alles schlimmer gemacht, trotz talentierten Regisseurs.
Schade, da Blizzard durch diverse Cinematic-Trailer und Zwischensequenzen in den Spielen doch noch so geglänzt hat.
Für Zuschauer, die WOW nicht oder nur oberflächlich kennen war der Film sicherlich unterhaltend.
Für viele Spieler eben solchen Titels bereitete er hingegen mehr Kopfschmerzen und Fremdscham.
Wenn Blizzard tatsächlich nochmal Ambitionen in Richtung Kino haben sollte, sollten sie genauer überlegen wie sie das Projekt angehen.  
Vielleicht James Gunn fragen?


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2020)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Der Film war nett gemeint aber letzten Endes ein Produkt von vielen Köchen die den Brei verdorben haben.
> Man versuchte krampfhaft einen Kompromiss zu finden um einerseits Warcraft und Fantasy-Neulinge anzusprechen und gleichzeitig entsprechend langjährige Fans zufrieden zustellen.


... und hat es damit geschafft, es keinem recht zu machen.

Änderungen an der Lore vergraulten die Fans und mangelnde Vorstellung der vorhandenen Völker und Charaktere die Unwissenden.
Pack dazu noch Schauspieler mit dem Charisma eines Telefonbuchs und besetze eine der Hauptrollen mit einem, der gefühlt einen ganzen und nur denselben Gesichtsausdruck präsentiert, egal, ob gerade sein Sohn stirbt oder er den Rasen mäht.
Dazu noch lächerliche Blitz Effekte, die ich schon in Diablo 2 Cinematics outdated fand, ein auf Langeweile getrimmtes Drehbuch, einem für ein Franchise, dessen Geschichte auf einer Dämonenhorde fußt, unglaublich schlechtem und viel zu kurzem Darstellen eines Dämons, unlogisch handelnde Charaktere und nicht zuletzt CGI Charaktere, die die gesamte Schauspieler Riege mit einem grünen Fingerschnippen an die Wand spielen.

Ne, Blizzard, ihr habt's vergeigt.


----------



## Strauchritter (25. Juni 2020)

Schade  
Film war super, hätte gerne noch mehr kommen dürfen.


----------



## xdave78 (25. Juni 2020)

Ich fand den Film okay. Hätte mir gern noch 2 Teile gegeben.
Wem es nicht gefallen hat: kein Grund gleich toxisch auszuticken. *rolleyes*


----------



## gnadenix (25. Juni 2020)

Also ich fand den Film ja toll. Ich bin Warcraft Fan seit ich denken kann konnte mich beim besten Willen der schlechten Laune dem Film gegenüber nicht anschließen. Hab ihn im Kino gesehen und auf DVD im Regal. Klar hat der Film so seine Macken, aber hey - es ist WoW in Film! Ich finds immernoch geil 

Wenn ich nun so lese, was noch hätte kommen können, finde ich es wirklich schade dass ich das wohl nichtmehr sehen werde. Ich hätt die Filme jedenfalls verschlungen.

Was ich ja besonders traurig finde ist der Satz am Ende:
"Ich weiß es nicht. Niemand, mit dem ich am Film gearbeitet habe, ist noch bei Blizzard beschäftigt."

Die Aussage macht mir generell etwas Angst ums Warcraft Universum ^^


----------



## Frullo (25. Juni 2020)

Ich fand den Film zwar ok, hätte mir aber etwas in eine andere Richtung gewünscht:

Statt die Geschichte altbekannter Charaktere zu erzählen, hätte ich neue eingeführt - und zwar genau 5: Einen Tank, einen Healer und drei Damage-Dealer. Die hätten dann eigene Abenteuer erlebt, parallel zu den "historischen" Ereignissen von Azeroth. Dabei wären sie vielleicht der einen oder anderen bekannten Figur aus der offiziellen Lore begegnet, hätten aber ihr eigenes Ding gedreht. Geendet hätte der Film natürlich mit einem epischen Bossfight - entweder nur die 5 Hauptcharaktere der Geschichte oder aber sie hätten sich mit weiteren 5, 10 oder meinetwegen auch 20 Charakteren zusammengeschlossen.

- Der Identifikationsfaktor wäre für jeden WoW-Spieler so viel grösser gewesen.
- Die Geschichte hätte frisch sein können, ohne mit der bestehenden Lore zu brechen.
- Für WoW wäre es auf jeden Fall die bessere Werbung gewesen.

Schade...


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2020)

In einer Marke, die den Kampf zwischen Orcs & Humans derart in den Mittelpunkt stellt (auch wenn es inzwischen "Horde" & "Allianz" heißt), wäre es naheliegend direkt *zwei *Filme herauszubringen.
Einen aus Sicht der Allianz und einen aus Sicht der Horde.

Auf der Allianzseite könnte man die Beziehungen zwischen den verschiedenen menschlichen Landstrichen und den Zusammenschluß zur Allianz zum Thema machen (inkl. der Erschaffung der Paladine) und auf der Hordeseite natürlich Gul'Dans Werdegang und wie er es geschafft hat, die Stämme zum Trinken des Dämonenblutes zu überreden. (siehe _Harbinger:Gul'Dan _und _Warlords of Draenor Intro _zur Inspiration)
Ich hätte beide Filme dann mit dem Entdecken des Dunklen Portals bzw dem Aufmarschieren der Invasionstrupps auf dessen hordischer Seite enden lassen.

Dann sollten die Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Orc nur so sein wie Durchschnittsmensch zu Arnold Schwarzenegger in Topform und nicht wie wie Durchschnittsmensch zu Hulk. Dann wirkt eine Garona auch nicht ganz so deplaziert. Die sich dann aber auch mehr an der Lore orientieren sollte. Wie so vieles, was im Film vorkam.

Und ich würde Schauspieler verwenden, die besser spielen und mehr Charisma haben als die Eltern des Kinderhorts Hückelhoven.


Und @die, die Kritik am Film nicht nachvollziehen können: Ehrlich gesagt: wären da nicht die CGI Szenen mit den Orcs drin, wäre der Film ein Kandidat für #SchleFaZ


----------



## Kernspalt (25. Juni 2020)

Den Film fand ich per se auch soweit ok! 
Die Orks wurden schon recht geil dargestellt und hat Spaß gemacht die Szenen zu sehen!! Was ich von dem Cast der Menschen gar nicht sagen kann. 
Ben Foster für Medivh auszuwählen, passte gar nicht und zusammen mit Khadgar wirkte das wie ein no-budget-Laienschauspiel!

Hätte Blizzard den Film in Form und Quali ihrer Cinematics in die Kinos gebracht, wäre ich total begeistert gewesen - Aber so, war es für mich halt lediglich ein Konzept, was nicht aufgegangen ist.


----------



## LostHero (25. Juni 2020)

Hätte ich schon gerne gesehen, aber es ist wie es ist.


----------



## Bachsau (28. Januar 2021)

Ein Glück, dass es nicht dazu kam. Entweder sie verfilmen den Kanon so, wie er im Spiel und in den Büchern beschrieben ist, oder sie lassen es.


----------



## Nimmy82 (8. Juli 2021)

Bachsau schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass es nicht dazu kam. Entweder sie verfilmen den Kanon so, wie er im Spiel und in den Büchern beschrieben ist, oder sie lassen es.


Haben Sie doch. Inwiefern weicht denn der Film gravierend vom Kanon ab?


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2021)

Der eine Orc Häuptling, der im Kampf gegen Gul'Dan gestorben ist, ist im inGame Universe anders gestorben, die Geschichte um Garona war iirc auch anders.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß Orc zu Menschen ingame eher im Verhältnis Schwarzenegger zu Bruce Willis sind als derart übermächtig, daß sie auch ohne Fel  Menschen abschütteln könnten wie die Fliegen.


----------

